# Hunting conti???



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to keep Russell fairly short for the summer, he spends so much time in the water and I'm nervous about ticks. I want him in a Miami for the fall, so I should start working growing out the bracelets and top knot. I was thinking I would like to try a Hunting/working continental. I have been looking everywhere for a pic, but I can't find one. I saw a dog at the PCA in Salem Oregon rocking it, it was from the Tudor Rose Kennel. Does anyone have a pic they can share with me?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Russell? In a Miami? :bawling: lol


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Hahahaha Frank ... was wondering how long it would take you to find this  I'll give you my hubby's address and you can commiserate together


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'm still tryin' to imagine what a Hunting Conti might look like. :confused3: 

But if u were really in a pinch, and given some clippers, I'm sure your DH and I could come up with something. :devil:


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> I'm still tryin' to imagine what a Hunting Conti might look like. :confused3:
> 
> But if u were really in a pinch, and given some clippers, *I'm sure your DH and I could come up with something. * :devil:


On each other?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Wild Kitten said:


> On each other?


While we've got the clippers already... who knows, eh? A Mohawk for Russell... and one for me!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Make sure to post pictures if you do it


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Make sure you post pictures quickly. Can't wait to see them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well Cheryl... we've been bumping yr thread for a couple of days now... and still no images of a Hunting Conti. I think Dawg and PF are trying to tell u something. NO funny haircuts for Russell! :devil: lol


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Well Cheryl... we've been bumping yr thread for a couple of days now... and still no images of a Hunting Conti. I think Dawg and PF are trying to tell u something. NO funny haircuts for Russell! :devil: lol


OK ... I finally found what I was looking for. This fine speciman is Cooper from Angie & Rich Louter's Kennel. Now I just need to get to a town and getter done  (Love that dog!!)


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Oh, my Dawg! What a seriously scary lookin' clip. :scared: lol

I like the short ears... but what a flat-top, eh? And I think I could stitch together a better lookin' jacket than that.  

Why don'cha clip him short for the summer but let the TK and the bracelets grow longer. Small jacket, if any. If you're workin' toward a Miami AND something yr DH might like I'd be working toward the 'Rain' look. Something eye-catching but sure not 'prissy'! lol

Wild lookin' dreadlocky TK... flying braclets. And with Russell's bounce!... just picture it. It would dazzle the crowds at yr parade, eh?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

You can Google HCC or Historically Correct Continental as well if you want more pics. Some of them are fuller than Cooper. I have Racer in a modified HCC right now but my lines are off so we have some growing to do so I can fix it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

This is a pic of the first time I put him in the HCC & had the POM's on him. My lines were a bit better in this one. In the pics on my last post his jacket is too short.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been out of town on rabbit business so missed this. I need to get some shots of Apollo for you. His current clips is what happens when an angry woman with clippers sets out to get rid of cockle burrs in a poodle coat... :scared:

His nice looking German style clip has become a bare butt clip with a rather short tail pom (had to shave the base as his tail was encircled with burrs) his ears were shaved with a #5 last time he was clipped and are still short, Angela is going to have to help me clean up his pom poms and face and feet. We will probably end up trimming them up short to match is tail and ears and short topknot from his German style clip. All told I think when done he will meet the definition of a hunting conti.

I will post photos when he is finished.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I think we have gotten most of the work done on Apollos clip. He still needs his bracelets trimmed up to match the length of most of he other hair but Angela helped me by setting the location of his bracelets on his legs and how low his "mane" should come down on his front legs. Actually I think he is starting to look rather sharp..


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

U'll never believe this, Cheryl... Tonka's gonna go for the HCC. I just got the go-ahead from my groomer. So Saturday is the day. Shaved butt, muzzle and legs... bracelets and jacket! All but the long ears which he doesn't have.

I want to get a picture similar to this one but of a fully frou-frou Poodle, foaming mouth and fangs flashing, and chasing a Cane Corso.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HOLY %#@& This I gotta see!......Tonka in a HCC? WITH a SHAVED BUTT?
WhooWee!!!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

'K, Cheryl... the challenge is on. My breeder and her groomer are up for putting him in an HCC! When they both come out of this we'll just have to see who's the Handsomest Hoser, eh?  

One last shot of my fuzzy-bear guy. Knowing he was gonna get a clippin' I took a good one of him yesterday.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin he actually has more ear hair then Apollo does  We took Apollos ears down for his German with a 5 blade and they have not yet grown out. I think however we will keep them trimmed short no more fluffy ears for him.

Looking forward to seeing your boy when he is done.


----------

